# Nature's Miracle vs Fresh Results Cat Litter



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've been using Nature's Miracle litter...it does a great job of clumping and odor control. It's not dusty, it does track quite a bit, but face it, no litter is perfect and I can live with tracking. 

A couple months ago, I needed to buy litter...I was feeling frugal (NM is about $13 a bag at Petsmart) and did a quick search online to see if I could find any coupons. Instead I found a couple articles saying that the company that makes NM also packages the same identical product under the name Fresh Results and sells it exclusively to Walmart....and of course, the price is significantly less. So, even though I was skeptical, I toddled off to Walmart to give it a try....yup, price was almost half...less than $7 a bag. And after using it for 2 months I have to say I really can't tell the difference. 

So, if you've wanted to try NM but the price was putting you off, give this stuff a shot. One bag should be enough to fill a standard size litter pan (I use 1 1/2 in my storage tote boxes).


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

Nice tip!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Lisa, you should make that a sticky. It's perfect for someone who is on a budget and uses Nature Mircale, but need to cut back on expenses.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Good tip, Lisa! I think we'd all like to conserve the cost of litter as much as possible, without getting something the cat won't use and decides to pee on the couch instead.

Tell me about that litter -- is it the sickeningly sweet smelling kind, almost like perfume? I really can't take that stuff.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I *LOVE* Fresh Results! I've been using it for over a year now. I really hope Wal-Mart keeps carrying it! (the Super Wal-Mart does, but the local/closer "Neighborhood Market" hasn't had it in about 6 months now).
A 10 lbs bag is about $6.75 and will fill one jumbo litter box - and it lasts a month (or more, but I always totally clean out the box once a month).

What got me to love it is NO dust! Other brands say 99% free, but always make me cough and sneeze...this one, I don't even really see much of a residue of dust on the sides of the box! This is the main reason I use this litter (and it smells nice).

Mine tracks just a little, but then I've got big plastic mats under the boxes, so by the time the cats get to the carpet, most of it is off their paws anyway.

It clumps wonderfully, and STAYS clumped! Big clumps don't break apart while I'm scooping.

The pine smell is kind of strong when you're first pouring it from bag to box, but it's hardly noticeable the next day. I can't even smell the pine stuff unless I'm scooping, and even after a week or so it doesn't smell like anything at all (even cat "stuff"!).

Since it's corn, I'm not too worried if foster kittens ingest it...yeah, corn's not the best for them, but better than clay!


----------

